# Noah



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Hi Everyone......

Thanks for all the congrats!

Just thought I'd jump on and post a few pics of our gorgeous boy!

He was born 21st Sept at 10:52am, after a long 18hrs 13 mins labour.

We arrived at the hosp on the 20th at 7:30am, had my BP done etc and then saw my consultant who said they could break my waters straight away without having to use the gel as I was already 2cm dialated.....Great I thought as I thought I'd have a quick labour!
As labour ward was so busy we just had to sit and wait for a labour suite to become free wich didn't happen until 4:30!

Midwife broke my waters around 4.40pm, it went everywhere the poor midwife was soaked and had to get changed. I was then hooked up to the drip which they turned up every half hour. It wasn't long before my contractions started but I was able to breathe through the first few. Tried the Gas & Air but hated it, I ended up grabbing hold of the midwife as I seriously thought I was going to fall of the bed! Decided that I'd give the dia-morphine a miss too as didn't like the thought of feeling spaced and not being able to do anything about it!
Straight for Epidural which is something I didn't think I'd have but I'm so glad I did! I can't believe all the horror stories about how much it hurt, to me it just felt like someone pushing me in the back! 
Midwife was topping me up everythime the epidural was waring off, then around 2am I started to feel pain down one side of my tummy and was getting very uncomfortable, I ended up being sick! My epidural was pulled out a little and then topped up and the pain was gone! Midwife examined me and said I had only dialated 1cm, so in total I was only 3cm's dialated! The doctor had to see me and turned my drip up to the max they were allowed and said if I had not dialated at least another 3cms in the next 3 hours then I would have to go for a C-Section! I partly wanted a section and part of me didn't!

Was examined again at 5am and had dialated to 7cm so would'nt be having a section......now was the long to dialate fully!
At 7am the doctor came back in and said babys heart rate had changed and that they'd have to take blood from his head to check oxygen levels and I could possibly be having a c-section! I just wanted my baby out quick as I was getting woried, however doc said baby was fine but getting tired!
At about 8.15am I was examined again and told that baby still wasn't far enough down and was facing the wrong way! I started to push to try and turn him round, after an hour nothing had changed and the doctor tried to turn him around but she couldn't. She told me I would have to be preped for a C-section but first they would try forceps and if it didn't work then it would be a section!
So I was preped for theatre and made to sign all sorts of paperwork, chris got to dress up as a doctor and off we went, I was given stronger epidural top up (I was shitting myself) and then had to have my legs in stirrups! The docs were just singing along to the radio!
I was told to push again but because of the drugs I couldn't feel anything I just felt a tugging feeling inside....after 3 pushes Noah was born! They sat him on top of me and he was just gorgeous!

Couldn't get out of bed until 5pm that day and lost quite a bit of blood but I'd do it all again tomorrow!

It was the most amazing experience!

Here's some pics of him.....
 



Attached Files:







DSC00047.JPG
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 34









DSC00046.JPG
File size: 44 KB
Views: 26









DSC00053.JPG
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 45









DSC00049.JPG
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 14









DSC00050.JPG
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Tezzy

OMG! hes gorgeous! he really really is!

well done you!!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hes gorgeous! Congrats :D


----------



## Jo

Aww he is soo gorgeous hunny :D
Well done xxx


----------



## ablaze

how gorge is he hhun :hugs: huge congrats xx


----------



## maybebaby

Congratulations!! He's adorable!


----------



## Soontobe

omg he's so cute! hope everything is going well now for you at home!

:crib:


----------



## sophie

Congratulations.
He truely is adorable.
Well done
xx


----------



## ishtar

Congratulations, he's gorgeous! Take good care of yourself now.


----------



## Hels

WELL DONE AND CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!

Noah is so gorgeous! Well done hun x


----------



## Lucy

Congratulations!!

Noah is gorgeous! Sorry you had a bit of long and stressful labour and birth, make sure you take it easy whilst you're recovering.


----------



## Sinead

What a beautiful bundle of swishy love, and Noah is a wonderful name. 
Congrats

Sinead


----------



## wannabmum

Well done n Congrats he's gorgeous!!

xx


----------



## Layla

Congrats! he is a cutie! :)

x


----------



## Suz

Awe, Noah is such a cute little guy. Congrats again.


----------



## Amanda

Aww! He is so adorable!:hugs:

Congratulations hunnie. You take it easy while you recover.:hugs:


----------



## Helen

Congratulations. He's lovely!


----------



## bek74

*Awwwww Hun, Noah is adorable, he is sooooooooooo cute.*

*CONGRATULATIONS *


----------



## Iwantone!!!

what a cutie


----------



## Angel

:crib:Congratulations,enjoy your new little bundle of joy


----------



## VanWest

Congrats, he is a cutie :)


----------



## Stef

Congratulations hunny he is so cute. 

Xx


----------



## vicky

congratulations hunny he is beautiful


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyBoyDrawnBoy.gif

Awww how cute is he?!!!


----------



## Louise

Wow Sam, your birth story is almost the same as mine. How bizarre.
I couldnt feel a damn thing either, which is why they found it so hard to get Nicky out.....
You say you'd do it again? Well, Im not having anymore babies, not now- and not in the near future. I love my boy to bits but I was traumatized by the whole thing.

Your little one is a beauty. I MUST take some pictures of Nicky Nack.....


----------



## danielle19

aww congrats


----------



## Tam

https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/thcongrats.jpg

How gorgeous is he!!


----------

